# Switching from raw to high quality dry food-recommendations?



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

I've had my chihuahua Edie on Stella & Chewy and Primal raw frozen for a few years now. She's done really well on it and I love the concept of raw food. However, I'm moving to a new apartment where I will have two roommates and I don't know if it is feasible to take up that much room in the freezer all the time so I'm looking for something new for her to try. I considered doing the freeze dried food but it is more expensive and she does seem like she's ready to try something new. I've been researching new foods to try her on and came across Acana and Orijen. Any thoughts/experience on these? I know there are so many high quality dog foods out there and it is overwhelming. My main concerns are that I want it to be grain free, high meat content, and overall high quality food. I also have loved how the raw food keeps her poops small and less smelly...so that is also important!  Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I think Orijen would be a great place to start. It checks off all your boxes and is not an extruded kibble, but cooked more slowly. There are also lots of flavors if you want to rotate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally i would never feed kibble, even the good ones are far too processed for my liking.
If i absolutely couldn't feed raw i would feed ZiwiPeak, which is air dried, and quality canned foods, or home cook. 
You could also look at going DIY with the raw, then you can buy small amounts as needed instead of filling the freezer with premades.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I feed my four chis Stella chewy mixers and earthborn kibble, which is pricey in Hawaii but thanks to Amazon I have it delivered to my home


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

Any chance you can buy a small freezer for the dog food? They sell pretty small deep freezers. We went that way and make our own food, it's a lot cheaper than premade raw and even cheaper than premium kibble.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

mrsserena said:


> Any chance you can buy a small freezer for the dog food? They sell pretty small deep freezers. We went that way and make our own food, it's a lot cheaper than premade raw and even cheaper than premium kibble.


Yes, you can buy fairly small freezers - small enough to keep in your room in the apartment. 

I would also never feed kibble. I have had dogs on kibble (when you know better, you do better  ) before and now have had dogs on home-made and the difference in their health is astounding.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have five Chis, all fully raw fed, and only have a little table top freezer. With just one you could probably get away with just the freezer compartment in the fridge


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

These are all good suggestions, thanks everyone. I still have about two weeks until the move and will continue with the raw at first to not scare her in a new environment and new food so once I actually get there I'll be able to see what works. Who knows, maybe my new roomates won't use the freezer that much and there is plenty of space haha. I've considered getting a mini fridge but my room is very small so I'm not sure that is an option. I could also do raw some of the time and just buy the sample size bags that would fit easier. But my main priority is to feed her the best food possible! I guess I will just have to see how everything realistically works once I'm moved in


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I feed acana as raw is impractical for me. One of my dogs is a service dog- it just doesn't work well with them. I do supplement with raw bones and some freeze dried raw. My ferrets eat raw also.

I love the acana. It's excellent. It is to my high standards and my little chi has a chicken allergy- so the single protein formulas are amazing for him.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I feed fromm four-star (various flavors) and cookie does well with them. 

But for her swallowing issues, I grind the kibble into powder and then add enough warm water to make it a gruel. She loves it that way. Gets a little canned on top of that (my poodle eats canned exclusively) and then sometimes yogurt or other extras. 

You could also try Honest Kitchen! It's dehydrated "raw" food. No freezer necessary.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I tried switching my pup back to kibble after almost 9 months on raw (at the time)...it did not go well. I know its not the BEST but I was trying to get her back on Wellness...which before raw...she did good on Wellness. But she was miserable...diarrhea and she had a lot of weird sorta "hunger pukes"...I'm guessing it was the high pH of her tummy for digesting raw going nuts. I was trying this because I ran into some financial troubles (still have them) and thought I'd be able to keep her on kibble for a bit until I was in a better situation but she barely lasted a week and I switched her back to her raw (DIY)...will just have to stick with a mostly chicken diet since chicken is cheap and my pup and I can share...she gets the thigh and I get the drumsticks (cheaper to buy in those huge bags of quarters). Good luck to you, hope you find what is best for your pup and yourself.


----------

